# Changing PJ orientation from landscape to portrait



## CMLDesign (May 30, 2011)

Im working on a project currently that will be using older 16:9 16k projectors that cannot be mounted on their sides. Our image is front projected and needs to be taller than it is wide (41' x 25')so my vendor suggested using a 2' x 2' mylar mirror to turn the image orientation. I am a bit worried about light loss from what I have been reading in other posts and may suggest we use a front/top coated mirror instead. 

Can anyone suggest another way to get the portrait orientation? A brand of mirror? A frame for the mirror? Anything I should look into for this type of setup?

Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2011)

First off, welcome to the Booth. If you have a chance, head over to the new members forum and introduce yourself.

Right now, one of the least expensive way to get a top coated mirror is to salvage one from an old rear projection television. You can pick them up for free since many people won't bother to fix them once they have stopped working. I would agree that you would have considerable light loss from mylar. 

Can this projector be mounted vertical? That will only require one mirror (an example from Christie). Otherwise, to turn the image 90 degrees would take two mirrors, one with a horizontal shift and the other a vertical shift.


----------



## CMLDesign (May 30, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Can this projector be mounted vertical? That will only require one mirror (an example from Christie). Otherwise, to turn the image 90 degrees would take two mirrors, one with a horizontal shift and the other a vertical shift.


 
Yes, currently the plan is to mount the PJ's vertically so we only need one mirror. I wonder if the Christie product can be used with other types of projectors?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 1, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt to contact Christie to fine out how they mount and if it might work for your model. Most likely, you would have to make some modifications. There are other companies who build custom mirror systems that might have something more universal.


----------

